# Specialized Hardrock 2013 worth 790$?



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello all.
Alright...so i took the heroic decision of not doing my homework today, and went to the Specialized dealer here. 
I was trying to see if i could get a test ride of a Hardrock 29 or 26, i don't care, since i'm looking for the cheapest bike possible to get rid of my walmart bike. So anything that won't fall apart is fine for now. I will have time later to save up for something nice.

They only had the 29er model, but i believe it's a 2013, cause of the paint design.







But something isn't right...







So yeah, it's a Disc 29, but holy hell, isn't that a "little bit" overpriced for a 2013 bike with Tourney/Altus drivetrain, and a XCT fork?
An X-Cal 6 from trek is about the same price but at least its a 2016 model, with Acera drivetrain, and XCM fork. Still sh*tty but...not THAT sh*tty.
Also the shop service is awesome, while i didn't get asked anything on the Specialized dealer.
I just came across the bikes, took some photos, asked if the price was right, they said yes.
I also asked about the newer models = Out of stock. Maybe next month. So i'll visit them again to check the 26er, but this bike left me kind of scared about Specialized...

Also, the Specialized site has the 2016 Hardrock Disc 29 for $560.
Because of the taxes, it would be around $650 here in Honduras, that's the operation we do in every bike shop (Trek, Fuji, Breezer, Giant). We take the original price and add the 15% tax.

But that Hardrock...
What? Is the frame that awesome? Or just a shop pricing problem?Duh, i gotta be wrong.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

The 13 Hardrock Sport came in White or Black or blue/orange bright/multi color, that frame does not look like a "sport" frame.
The 13 Sport was $699-&750 out the door.
I bought the black one for $649 Feb 2013


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Hardrock Sport 2013 frame, you can see the "ridges" on the steer tube. Spesh lighted up the frame a bit on the sport model...similar to the Rockhopper
I you don't see them ridges it's not a Sport frame


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry, just realized it's not a Sport disc. The imagen says only Disc 29.
Sorry for that.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Then it should be this one
Specialized Bicycle Components
But i can't find the color scheme. Maybe they forgot to add it to the page?
Doesn't matter, i still don't get the price thing.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

noo


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Deartist7 said:


> Then it should be this one
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> But i can't find the color scheme. Maybe they forgot to add it to the page?
> Doesn't matter, i still don't get the price thing.


It's a 2014 model and you should be looking at the Specialized website for Honduras not the USA.
Specs and color can be different in different countries.

http://www.specialized.com/hn/ea/bikes/archive/2014/hardrock/hardrock-disc-29

The USA model seems to be the same.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/archive/2014/hardrock/hardrock-disc-29


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

2014 it is. For the price, you can get a better bike with better components. Rocky Mountain Vapor, Cannondale Trail 5, Trek X Caliber 7....


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

So there it is! I thought it was the same thing, just different language. Also i like the USA site more, because they got the MSRP there, so i got a clue of what a bike costs.
They don't show prices for Honduras...

Alright, i'm definitely not buying that bike anyway. The price is still waay higher than the price for a newer model + the taxes. Is it a Specialized thing? Sorry for asking too much, but why so high??
Gonna wait until the newer models come in anyway.
Checking other brands while i wait.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Deartist7 said:


> So there it is! I thought it was the same thing, just different language.


Example of variation in different countries.
http://www.specialized.com/hn/ea/bikes/mountain/hardrock
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/hardrock
Honduras didn't get a 2015 29" Hardrock.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Then i guess i will just wait for the 26er model, which is enough.


----------



## Andrey M (May 23, 2015)

Specialized TM is overpriced at all


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I know that is overpriced, but i didn't know it was that bad.
The closest model (if not identical) to the Hardrock Disc 29 2013, is the one that retails at $560, and its also, the top hardrock model. 
So if they had brought that bike to Honduras, it would cost $645 here, cause of the taxes. 
But it's still a newer model.
What i don't believe is that this guys, took an OLDER model, and basically made it $145 more expensive with no clear reason. $145 is an awful lot of money to me, so its NOT COOL.
There might be a reason though, that's why i'm asking.


----------



## Andrey M (May 23, 2015)

The reason is the seller's greed.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright, already found out better deals on other brands anyway. Specialized sucks here.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

Depends on your dealer, my lbs whom I've dealt with before are bending over backwards to help me get the bike I want with the gear I want. I've dropped a lot of coin with them over the years and its paid off. I've dealt with other shops and some are good, some are over prices and some are just plain sad. (yes they are specialized, but I have had gary fisher and merida in the past)
only gripe with specialized is their TM overprotection and business practices. but in my case I am choosing to deal with a store more than with the brand.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, i also thought that. Maybe its just the dealer that is kind of sh*tty.
It's not even a Specialized dealer, its a mixed brands dealer (Bacini, Mongoose and Spesh), but its the only one that sells Specialized.
Thinking about heading ProBikes at El Salvador to check them out (only bike dealer in that country).


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah always look around and check out other dealers if you can. Sadly when stores have little or no competition they charge what they think they can get away with.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello, Deartist7. 

I think the difference is this: I had one that they sold to me for 560, and it had mechanical (cable) brakes. A friend bought one for around 750 that had hydraulic brakes, locking grips, and a fork that can be locked for climbing efficiency. 

I've since upgraded to a Camber. Good luck!

I'm also from Honduras, SPS to be exact. Let me know if you've got any other questions 👍


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Good to know someone else is also from Honduras.
That model had mechanical disc brakes though. I don't know about the lock-out.
I'm looking at other brands right now, i'm definitely not buying Specialized cause i had a bad time in that dealer, and their stuff is no better anyway.
But i'm gonna get back to ask for rental bikes, do you know anything about it?
I will have some more races this year, nothing serious, but since my left chainstay snapped last week, i think i will need some kind of replacement at least for the races, even if its just a Hardrock.

Do you know anything about rental bikes on Dibisa, Tegucigalpa (that's the dealer).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

Diamondback, GT, Fuji. Have these in Honduras?
In the US... are often very good bikes.
1. MSRP is specced better for the price compared to Trek/Cannon/Spec
2. Almost never offered at MSRP.

We got my wife a Diamondback Lux Comp. Butted and formed frameset, tapered headtube, XC30, full deore drive train, shifters to derailer to crankset. $1200 MSRP, normal market price is $999, 15% off at REI sale to $850.

$1550 Spec Rockhopper or $1400 for Crave to get an XC30/32 and then don't have a homogenous quality drivetrain.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry, but I know nothing about rental bikes here. I hope you're able to find a good deal.

Did you see if the forks were different? The 2013 camber is more expensive than the 2014 model because it's all Rock Shox, while the 2014 is Suntour and X-Fusion. 

Terramarine has some good deals with the Scott bikes right now. They might be worth a look.

Best of luck!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was Suntour XCT, maybe with lock out.
Didn't heard before about Terramarine. Gonna check them out, thanks.
And yes, we have Fuji and Diamondback, as well as Breezer, Trek, Santa Cruz and Kona.
And of course, Mongoose. Usually, the prices are the MSRP + 15% taxes.
At least with Fuji, Breezer and Diamondback, that's how it works here, there are no discounts or anything unless its a very low end bike.
That's why i lost interest in Spesh bikes. They can't be the only ones good enough while there are other brands.
For now, i'm interested in the DB Hook, Fuji Nevada 1.7 and Breezer Storm Comp,
For around $870, taxes included, and for the kind of riding i'm more interested to do, the DB fits me perfectly.
The Breezer is just a little bit higher but offers much better components. For $884
And the Fuji is a little bit cheaper but still offers a solid spec. Forgot the price.
But the only 29er that i ever tried (an X Cal 6) felt weird, just weird. Like i was in a god damn jet and couldn't control or handle it all. It just felt too big to me, even though it was my size.
And also i tried the 27.5 model and felt much better. That's why i'm more inclined to buy the Hook even though i haven't tried it and it offers lower end drivetrain and components. And i like aggressive riding, so even though i'm still building up my skill i have the feeling that the Hook could be a much better bike for me.

Well now you might wonder why i won't go higher.
Alright, as i said before, got no bike now. With a lot of effort and maybe getting a job, i'll be able to save around $900 by December. After that i will get again into serious University classes that will need a lot of money for the projects (i study Architecture). So after December, my savings will be gone.

That's why i will buy whatever fits me perfectly like the Hook, as long as its not another walmart bike or a Trek 820. I really need to ride at least on vacations, i need a bike.
And nope i wont buy used. With a lot of stolen bikes and people selling 2000 entry leve Giants for $300 i better keep walking my way on the trails. Used market sucks below the $1000 mark.

But i'm gonna keep checking out. Thanks for the help again, really appreciate it.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I just wrote an essay, damn.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

If you're willing to buy a previous year's model, ask Dibisa for a discount. I bought my 2013 camber two months ago with a 35% discount off the sticker price (originally $2,600 - down to 1,700) so they might offer you a good deal on a previous year's Rockhopper or whatever strikes your fancy. 

In SPS, WeBike has several brands, including Orbea, Ibis, Felt, and Kross. They've got several at good price points, so I recommend you check them out if you're in town. 

Good luck!


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

The Hook and Nevada 1.7 are both cable brake. Breezer comp looks like shimano hydraulic. Major plus.

Is breezer 27.5? Dont have a comp27 on US page. If not, not worth it to buy a bike that doesnt feel right.

Its also 9speed with deore rd, vs 8spd on the others.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

SPS looks kind of risky to even go in there, but i'll think about it.
BikeCenter got Felt and Kross in TGU, so it's not over yet.
Thanks


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes i know the Breezer offers a far better value, the thing is that when i tried the Trek 29er it felt bad. So now i have this feeling that no 29er will ever feel right to me.
So if i have a chance to try the Breezer we'll see, but so far i doubt its gonna change my mind. Like you said, why buy a bike that doesn't feel right?.
And the Trek 27.5 felt way better. A little bit weird of course, because i'm coming from a Walmart bike not-my size with 26 wheels.
But that weird feeling, felt good somehow. I'll just need to get used to it.

But i agree, it has better components. And yes, there's a Storm 27.5 but no Comp model.


----------

